

Show HN: I got fed-up of billing $200 and collecting $8 of that at the tax store - redbulldrinker
https://www.livewiretax.com/home
LiveWire is a modern tax preparation service that video conferences you with a tax code expert that will prepare your taxes for you – so you can get back to doing what you’re great at.
======
gk1
You _know_ what almost every person is going to think when they land on your
page. "How is this better than TurboTax?"

Compared to TurboTax, this seems:

\- More expensive

\- More complicated. I have to upload paperwork? I have to explain my whole
situation to another person? What if that person has follow-up questions, will
we have to chat multiple times?

\- Takes longer. Speaking with another person (maybe multiple times).

The only thing that even touches on this is the testimonial way at the bottom:

> "I used to use TurboTax... But after hearing about deductions and credits
> I've never knew existed, I realized I was missing out. ... I could deduct
> all my moving expenses - a deduction that more than DOUBLED my refund."

This isn't really compelling. TurboTax _does_ ask you if you've moved in the
past year, and if you answer "Yes" it shows you various deductions you can
claim.

Pointing these things out to help you improve the page and hopefully get more
users.

~~~
redbulldrinker
Thanks for your feedback. I can see that I'm not effectively articulating the
value proposition:

This is about value, not cost. How much is your time worth? TurboTax and other
DIY software will take you hours (our customers tell us 1-3 hours). Our intake
process is averaging under 15 minutes. The CPA or EA then goes offline to
prepare your return and will send it to you later that day. Since they're
experts they know what questions to ask so back-and-forth is not common,
beyond the first intake appointment.

Does the ability to videoconference provide value to you? Or would you rather
just communicate via chat or phone?

~~~
gk1
> "This is about value, not cost. How much is your time worth? TurboTax and
> other DIY software will take you hours (our customers tell us 1-3 hours).
> Our intake process is averaging under 15 minutes. The CPA or EA then goes
> offline to prepare your return and will send it to you later that day. Since
> they're experts they know what questions to ask so back-and-forth is not
> common, beyond the first intake appointment."

That paragraph alone is 10x better than the video you have taking up space on
the homepage. It's much more compelling for those with simple tax situations.

It doesn't work so much for me--someone who's self-employed and has a life
event every year or two--because I can zip through TurboTax in about 2 hours
without having to talk to anyone. Their free phone support, guarantee, lower
rate, and convenience more than make up for the extra 1.5 hours I spend on it.

> "Does the ability to videoconference provide value to you? Or would you
> rather just communicate via chat or phone?"

To me personally, video chat would not add any value, and would even make me
less comfortable.

------
bagels
I see the site is some sort of file taxes online sort of thing, but the title
to me, is incomprehensible.

What's a "tax store"?

~~~
redbulldrinker
An example of a "tax store" is H&R Block. This is where I was paid about $8
bucks, even though I was billing $200 so that they could afford to have retail
store that was closed 8 months of the year.

------
molsongolden
Not sure what the title of this submission means.

------
redbulldrinker
Do you want to see pricing up front, or would you prefer to just speak with a
CPA who would determine this for you?

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
gk1
Pricing up front makes sense if you're competing on price. If you're competing
on value, then demonstrate that value instead.

Note: You can still mention pricing in your value prop, but couple it to the
value _gained_ with your service and the time _lost_ with others.

------
OafTobark
Incredibly mobile unfriendly

